# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty TNHH Thương mại du lịch và dịch vụ Rồng Vàng - Hà Nội

## dulichcungban

Địa chỉ: Số 22 Hàng Bè, Quận  Hoàn Kiếm, Thành phố Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 3928 5366, (04) 39285616
Fax: 3928 5365
Email: info@optiontours.com
Website: http://www.optiontours.com


*Lĩnh vực kinh doanh:*

Cho Thuê Xe Du Lịch

Hướng Dẫn Viên Du Lịch

Tour Du Lịch Nội Địa

Du Lịch - Công Ty Lữ Hành

Du Lịch - Các Công Ty & Đại Lý

Tour Du Lịch Quốc Tế

*Sản phẩm và dịch vụ:*

 Đại lý ký gửi mua bán hàng hóa

 Dịch Vụ Du Lịch

 Tổ chức du lịch trong nước và quốc tế

----------


## newsky145

Sắp tới có 2 đợt nghỉ liền, sao anh chị em không thử đi một chuyến nghỉ mát nhỉ? Em đang làm bên Sen Vàng, hì hì tranh thủ tư vấn luôn với anh chị em vài tour bên em, theo em nghĩ thì dịch vụ của bên này tương đối ổn  :Big Grin: 


*  
Du lich Tho Nhi Ky: Capadocia - Komya - Pamukkale - Kusadasi - Istanbul*

Thời gian: 10 Ngày 09 Đêm 
Khởi hành: 04, 27 tháng 11
Nơi đến: Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ
Địa điểm xuất phát: Hà Nội, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Quay về: Hà Nội, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh


* 
Du lich Sapa: Hà Nội - Sapa - Núi Hàm Rồng - Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc)*

Thời gian: 04 Ngày 04 Đêm 
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày
Nơi đến: Lào Cai, Sapa, Hàm Rồng, Hà Khẩu 
Địa điểm xuất phát: Hà Nội
Quay về: Hà Nội


*  
Du lich Da Nang: Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà - Cù lao Chàm (Tháng 4)* 

Thời gian: 04 Ngày 03 Đêm 
Khởi hành: 29/04
Nơi đến: Bà Nà, Cù Lao Chàm, Hội An, Đà Nẵng
Địa điểm xuất phát: Hà Nội
Quay về: Hà Nội


*  
Du lich Hong Kong: Hà Nội - Hồng Kông - Disneyland - Macao (Tháng 4)*

Thời gian: 05 Ngày 04 Đêm 
Khởi hành: 29/04
Nơi đến: Hồng Kông, Macao
Địa điểm xuất phát: Hà Nội
Quay về: Hà Nội

----------

